# Exits & Moderation: Was :Zach Whitson Seminar



## brianhunter (Aug 19, 2003)

Watch your backside Kirks bumping things again!


----------



## Kirk (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> *Watch your backside Kirks bumping things again! *




:shrug:


----------



## brianhunter (Aug 19, 2003)

What not whitty banter?? No Snappy come back? Kirk you have to stop this maturity thing before someone thinks your an adult  See ya around bud


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

I think this thread had a topic.. though it  has totally digressed..


Play nice guys..

Tess


----------



## brianhunter (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I think this thread had a topic.. though it  has totally digressed..
> 
> 
> ...



We are playing nice  Me and Kirk talk daily and have for awhile, text might have come off wrong but it was just taking a quick poke at a bud  And if we stayed completely on topic for every thread how much fun would this place be??? Some of it should be about having fun and bonding WITH our kenpo right???


----------



## Kirk (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> *What not whitty banter?? No Snappy come back? Kirk you have to stop this maturity thing before someone thinks your an adult  See ya around bud *




Brian WAS going to come to this seminar, but he decided to NOT
come because he found out he can't dummy for Squeezing The Peach repeatedly.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> *We are playing nice  Me and Kirk talk daily and have for awhile, text might have come off wrong but it was just taking a quick poke at a bud  And if we stayed completely on topic for every thread how much fun would this place be??? Some of it should be about having fun and bonding WITH our kenpo right??? *



Yes it does tend to 'come off wrong'  Brian.. maybe you and Kirk would like to start a bantering thread in the Locker room.. 

Tess


----------



## Kirk (Aug 19, 2003)

Please remove my membership from this board


----------



## brianhunter (Aug 19, 2003)

Yeah me too....I think Im done posting here. What I dont get is I have seen obscenities in threads, down right threats that "on topic" and yet 2 GOOD friends mind you cant tease each other in a thread. I seem to remember "boot to the groin" coming from an off topic thread somewhere that seemed to be a favorite of posters everywhere.

One of the things I used to enjoy about this board was the FRIENDLY chats, jokes, sense of humor, and good times had by many in OFF TOPIC THREADS. Its kenpo, and its life, and Id hate to tell you but it all gets off topic. I have found other boards to post on but come back here because of some of the friendships I have developed. If we are going to have thread nazis who wont let those friendships cultivate then I am out! This isnt the place for me.

Non-hateful curse free speech should be allowed, teasing a buddy should be allowed, Im sorry but this does not require moderation in my opinion.

Please remove my account. Feel free to contact of notify me if you have any policy or moderation procedure changes and actually allow people to have fun talking and joking again. It used to be "friendly martial arts talk" was the theme here. Now its about the freaking thread nazis! Id hate to say it but some of the thread nazis where at one point and time the worse offenders of the "staying off topic but having a good friendly time posters" Thank you for your time.

Brian Hunter

Peace and Chicken grease


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

I was in no way moderating anyone.. I was just stating my opinion.. as a board member.. and making a suggestion to open a thread in the locker room.  It's difficult to tell when people are joking anymore...


Sorry if I offended ...

Tess


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> *Yeah me too....I think Im done posting here. What I dont get is I have seen obscenities in threads, down right threats that "on topic" and yet 2 GOOD friends mind you cant tease each other in a thread. I seem to remember "boot to the groin" coming from an off topic thread somewhere that seemed to be a favorite of posters everywhere.
> 
> One of the things I used to enjoy about this board was the FRIENDLY chats, jokes, sense of humor, and good times had by many in OFF TOPIC THREADS. Its kenpo, and its life, and Id hate to tell you but it all gets off topic. I have found other boards to post on but come back here because of some of the friendships I have developed. If we are going to have thread nazis who wont let those friendships cultivate then I am out! This isnt the place for me.
> ...




I seem to remember when there was only one forum and they decided to open up a technical forum so things wouldn't get off topic when it came to technical stuff and kept all the silly good natured ribbing in the General.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 19, 2003)

Cut me some slack, You know it is ok to kid, but when has it gone too far, when has a thread drifted too far.  It will take us a while to get consistant with this.  Tolerate us for a while, after all, you tolerated us up  to now as fellow posters ... our personalities don't change, nor do we.  

We just have to figure out where we all stand and learn this moderating thing.  As a regular poster, I might have pointed something out ... or said, there goes another thread.  But lots are still fun, as both of you know, and they will stay that way.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 19, 2003)

I have closed the accounts of *Kirk* and *brianhunter* in accordance with their requests.

Remember, mod. statements are only official if signed as below, otherwise they are that moderator's opinion as a member only.

While we do allow greater freedom in Kenpo-General, topicality within a given thread is still desired. This thread should principally be related to Mr. Witson's seminar. Some drift is fine, but too much makes threads worthless.

Feel free to set up a "Kenpo Conversation" thread if desired! Indeed, "bonding" is valuable and is certainly permissible. We don't want to be topic cops but we do want this board to be a useful resource, with good information. Chats are better kept to The Locker Room or even the Chat Room.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## cdhall (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Sorry if I offended ...
> 
> Tess *



Tess, I was apparently chatting with Kirk on AIM when this all happened.  I came over to look read, made a post, deleted it, but now I'll post here.

It looks to me like Brian teased Kirk, Kirk didn't get it :shrug: and then you didn't get it either.  Then Brian said they were kidding each other and then they both quit.

Well good riddance.  I like them both, but what is going on?  Neither one of them have a defensible position in this.  They started it and then they quit.  It makes no sense at all.

You didn't do anything that I found offensive, it really looks like they both have some type of underlying issue and they just got fed up and left because you tried to keep them on topic and warned them to play nice because you didn't understand what they were doing.

I still don't understand why they decided to let their phone conversation spill over to this thread.  Were we supposed to be able to keep up with that?

They were off topic when you said so.  They took offense at you erring on the side of caution telling them to Play Nice.

If that is going to irriate them, they should go.  

God help me if we were doing techniques and I hit them too hard on with an insert.  What would they do then?  Explode at me?

This is the only board I visit with any kind of frequency and I got here because I was invited initially by Mr. C.  I go to Kenponet a bit.  I have never used Usenet groups or any of that or bulletin boards before I came to MartialTalk.

Many times, and perhaps especially here there seems to be some kind of "Hey, why don't we all meet on the internet and have a private conversation in a public place and pretend to be snotty and take offense at people who don't 'get it' and shun them" attitude.  Like at lunch in Junior High.

This looks like what happened here.  Kirk and Brian were on this board, trying to promote Mr. Whitson's seminar.  Brian made a joke.  Kirk acted like he didn't get it, or blew it off.  Tess got confused.  Kirk picked up his marbles and went home.  Brian did the same.  And now looking at it even a half hour later it really makes them both look like overly-sensitive hotheads.

I don't think Tess did anything wrong. I think these two would have been better off sticking to teasing each other on the phone, but if there will be less of this on MartialTalk then I for one won't miss it.

And just to prove I'm not being a prude, I'll look for another excuse to tease Tess about her Avatar again.  Or is that update her Avatar?  Same effect.    But I'll go do that somewhere else where it would make more sense.

Maybe someone will post some type of a review of the seminar, if they don't form the "International Kenpo Karateists who don't visit MartialTalk Association" from all of this.  :rofl:


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 19, 2003)

Neither Tess or I were donning our Moderator's hats.  Maybe it is member's perceptions of comments we have always made that threw this off.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I have closed the accounts of Kirk and brianhunter in accordance with their requests.
> 
> Remember, mod. statements are only official if signed as below, otherwise they are that moderator's opinion as a member only.
> ...



What a waste, I for one am sad to see them go.   I can tell you I certainly won't be posting here near as much if at all the way things are going.   

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 19, 2003)

Sorry to see you guys go.  You'll be missed, it'll be a lot more boring around here.

I understand Moderation is a learning curve, but there were only 3 side comments between Kirk and Brian before the got what "Seemed to be" a slap on the wrist from Tess.  Even if she didn't mean it too be.

Consistancy is what will keep people happy, there are TONS of threads that go way off topic and no one says a word.  It's not a good sign when so many people are leaving because of misunderstandings like this.

But this is only my opinion, I could be out in left field for all I know.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Aug 19, 2003)

Well, we are all off topic now.

It looks like several of us posted about the same time. 

I suggest this thread be closed or split so that general issues of moderation can be discussed elsewhere.

But I would like to hear how the seminar goes. So maybe don't close the thread.

Back to the Topic:
I won't be able to attend the seminar.  I get to have surgery again this fall so I'll be lucky to do 2 more Kenpo events this year if I get to do that many and both of them are commitments going back to April or earlier.  I have recently done some of Mr. Whitson's Counterpoint drills and they seem very interesting.  I may try to catch him later. I'm sure this seminar will be cool.  But based on my experience so far, my brain would probably explode trying to re-tool and keep up.  But again, I think the drills are very cool.  I have not seen a/the tape however.  And I also heard that Mr. Whitson made quite a splash at the Homecoming in Pasadena.

Whew.  Sometimes posting on here is like herding cattle (from what I see in the movies).  Are we back on the right trail yet?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2003)

A little drift is always been ok.  Same with the friendly banter.

When it gets out of hand thats when mods should step in and nudge em.  I don't see this as having been too far out of line, up to the point where Kirk jumped ship and Brian followed.

What I do NOT understand is where the comments of 'Thread Nazis' were warrented or the suggestion that we are giving folks a hard time is coming from.

We have 2 mods for Kenpo.  They are Kenpoists.  They are doing their job of stearing things in an active manner.

Wheres the problem?  

As to Clydes comments - Why? What has changed that now has you riled up?

I tend to agree a bit with Doug here:


> Many times, and perhaps especially here there seems to be some kind of "Hey, why don't we all meet on the internet and have a private conversation in a public place and pretend to be snotty and take offense at people who don't 'get it' and shun them" attitude. Like at lunch in Junior High.
> 
> This looks like what happened here. Kirk and Brian were on this board, trying to promote Mr. Whitson's seminar. Brian made a joke. Kirk acted like he didn't get it, or blew it off. Tess got confused. Kirk picked up his marbles and went home. Brian did the same. And now looking at it even a half hour later it really makes them both look like overly-sensitive hotheads.



(And yes, I know I'm off topic here.  This will be split off shortly to focus more on Zachs seminar than anything else.)

Maybe its just me, but when a thread on 'Clutching Feathers' turns into recipies for Fried Chicken, maybe, just maybe, some moderation is needed.  Otherwise, you'll run the risk of someone who skims a lot thinking they need to lug a deep fryer and flour mix with them to tourniments.....


----------



## ikenpo (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I tend to agree a bit with Doug here*



Future moderator in the making:shrug:... lol



> *We have 2 mods for Kenpo. They are Kenpoists. They are doing their job of stearing things in an active manner.
> Wheres the problem?*



This isn't a democracy, it is your thing, but its success depends on our input. So why not say hey guys, a couple of people want to moderate this forum, what do ya think? If nothing else, we have more experience in Kenpo and can give you feedback on if they have the experience (knowledge & disposition) for the job. You got my personal email and it was before any of this other mess. You're focus is Arnis so we shouldn't expect you to know if someone can just talk a good game (on the internet) or if they know their stuff. 




> *As to Clydes comments - Why? What has changed that now has you riled up?*



Once again, even a crazy, hairy man can make sense...In general Kenpo folks are non-conformist (in my opinion). They desire not to be "bound by tradition...". But once again this is your gig and I'm sure some unofficial jr. mods will step up to assist in replying..


Oh, and to stay on topic, has anyone had a chance to work any of the counter pt drills? I know Doug has because I  was the one that initially showed them to him. If so, what did you get out of them? Have you made any of your own?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *What a waste, I for one am sad to see them go.   I can tell you I certainly won't be posting here near as much if at all the way things are going.   *



I'm sorry to hear that. I felt it appropriate to accede to their requests--would you have had me ignore them? It seemed a serious request, and as *Kirk* has made such a request before I know he understands what it entails.

Account closure is reversible.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## cdhall (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *God help me if we were doing techniques and I hit them too hard on with an insert.  What would they do then?  Explode at me?
> *



Brian got really mad at me about this analogy and contacted me.  

So I want to reiterate that it was an analogy and I didn't mean it literally.  

My only issue with him and Kirk about this thread is the reason they quit and the fact that they quit.  I don't have any Kenpo experience with Brian but he is Sibok's student so I imagine he is a better fighter than I am and maybe better all around.  I don't have enough experience working with Kirk to say anything about his Kenpo either so I am not commenting on their real-life Martial Arts ability, only the way they acted in this thread.

I don't want to drag this on so I won't say anything else except that I like them both and I am sorry they blew up and quit like they did.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I'm sorry to hear that. I felt it appropriate to accede to their requests--would you have had me ignore them? It seemed a serious request, and as Kirk has made such a request before I know he understands what it entails.
> 
> Account closure is reversible.
> ...



No, you did what they asked and I can respect you for that.    Me, I just feel things have gotten way off course in Kenpo and I do my part to keep it on path.    I'll let all the cross-training junkies who obviously know more than I  take over the forum now and I'll just lurk in the background.    

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 19, 2003)

Keep on Keepin' on.  I may not always agree with you, but at least we play in the same ball park.  Running away or shutting off your account, well, I understand and respect their decision ... I just wish they hadn't of opted for that out.    

Que Sara


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Keep on Keepin' on.  I may not always agree with you, but at least we play in the same ball park.  Running away or shutting off your account, well, I understand and respect their decision ... I just wish they hadn't of opted for that out.
> 
> Que Sara *



If it wasn't for Kirk's outrageous outbursts this board would be ever so boring and now he's gone.    I don't agree with Kirk 100% of the time either but I do know him on more personal level via phone conversations and his enthusiasm is contagious, and I'll back him in most any endeavor he chooses.     The same goes for Brian with whom I have a more personal involvement with as we've met in person and have had hands on.    

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## don bohrer (Aug 20, 2003)

I enjoy the good, the bad, and the ugly from time to time. However I am growing concerned over members quitting like this. Perhaps threads should be (automatically) split when they become personal or the banter between a few becomes ill-natured.  People could jump over to the newly split thread or just stay put. Being off topic is ok.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 20, 2003)

*Mod Note:*

Thread split from original seminar notice.


----------



## don bohrer (Aug 20, 2003)

So who's our spy for this sem? San Antonio is around the corner from me, but I'm working and won't be able to make it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 20, 2003)

Don, 
you're not the only one concerned.  Part of the problem is we are damned either way.  If a mod splits a thread and those involved think it wasn't warrented, we get flak.  If we don't and it drifts and we do nothing, we get flak.  If we do anything, it often seems like we get flak.

We split the kenpo area into 2 sections to help us keep things running smooth.  What we've ended up with is one area with serious technical stuff and a small amount of drift, and another area that tends to degenerate within a few posts into idle chitchat n bs.  We have a second 'locker room'.  The reason for having the Locker Room forum was so that chit-chat had someplace to go. (as well as the non-MA stuff).

Lets look at the original thread (before splitting) a moment...I can delete -every- post in it except the original message and not have lost -anything- of value.  This threads advertizing a seminar by one of the hotter rising stars in kenpo, and out of all these posts, only -1- actually has any substance?  Does no one see a problem here? 1 out of 36 posts is actually on topic?  (I'll give ya the couple bumps, but that still leaves 30 out of 36 as off topic.)

When threads start to be more chitchat than substance, this board stops being 'MartialTalk' and starts being 'Talk'.   Thats not quite what I had in mind.

Ideally, when a thread starts to drift, we hope that folks will start the new thread themselves and put up a 'please see here to continue this sidebar' type message.  

Regarding this thread again, I do not see any problem with a member (who in this case happens to also be a mod on a different forum) saying "hey, lets focus on the seminar here".  I wish more members would take the initative and nudge drifting threads back on topic.

I do however see a problem where 2 individuals for whatever reason decide to quit. I don't know the full details, but if they quit over something as small as this, then there was something else going on that is not apparent to most of us.

If its because they disaprove of our selection of moderators for this area, then there are more positive ways to indicate such.

Both Seig and Mr. Billings were approached by us after carefully considering many things.  The fact that they are long time members here, are both high ranked kenpoists, have been positive supporters of this forum and had already been doing some of what we want our moderators to do, all were taken into consideration.  Why didn't we take a vote on who should be a mod?  Simple.  This isn't a popularity contest.  Being a mod isn't a party, its a thankless, stressful, pain in the *** job. Burn out is common. Neither of them asked for the job, we asked them. 

Our goal is to make this the best forum for kenpo on the net.  In order to do so, we need to grow.  This is part of the process. I know some folks will leave.  Others will come and find a home here.  That is a normal part of forum lifecycles.  Those that leave always leave their mark and most will be missed.

Peace.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Aug 20, 2003)

Clyde:  while we disagree on the cross-training thing, I have the utmost respect for your Kenpo knowledge and your contributions here.  The moderators have thoughtfully segretated the cross-training and groundfighting topics into separate threads so that we subversives should no longer hijack well-focused Kenpo threads.  I do hope that you continue to post Kenpo information here as you have a lot of valuable stuff to contribute that I want to read.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *Clyde:  while we disagree on the cross-training thing, I have the utmost respect for your Kenpo knowledge and your contributions here.  The moderators have thoughtfully segretated the cross-training and groundfighting topics into separate threads so that we subversives should no longer hijack well-focused Kenpo threads.  I do hope that you continue to post Kenpo information here as you have a lot of valuable stuff to contribute that I want to read. *



Thanks for the compliment but no, I'm just gonna stay out of it.   If you'd like info, feel free to PM me, I don't have you on ignore.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Sigung86 (Aug 21, 2003)

Seems like y'all are taking the members ability to use the "F" word away.  I think that's what Clyde is getting at... That's why I don't post here too much, anymore.  If the users want to use the "F" word it should be up to them.  

After all... There's nothing wrong with a little Fun.  

Life is too damned important to take as seriously as some of you seem to take yourselves.  Seems that if some of you held your noses that high in a shower, you'd drown rather quickly.

And not saying who all was involved, but senior Kenpoists calling other junior Kenpoists on the phone and chewing them out for wrongs, either real or percieved, is pretty chump.  Pomposity, superciliousness and condescension don't play well in real life.  And I'm curious as to who you think you are to be taking those kinds of actions when you're breath probably smells bad when you first wake up in the morning?

Anybody wanna call me and chew me out? Come ahead on.

Being an owner/Admin on my own site, not Kenpo related Thank God, A word on Moderators.  If you are picking moderators based on their ability to do a tireless, thankless job, ability to withstand burnout and all the other negative connotations, then you need to rethink how you want  your moderating done, or how you're running your site.  Moderating is done best by example and leadership, and not hand slapping or snide remarks.  Interestingly, a couple of the moderators here used to be the very folks that did a lot of the thread hijacking and had a lot of the fun.  Just so happens that the moderators on my forum love their "jobs". Why?  Because it isn't a job.  It is an opportunity to meld what they know with experience and people handling.  An opportunity to lead, to recognize and be recognized.  An opportunity to make their virtual community a better place for their having been there.  Moderators who are overlords are, essentially, whack.

You can ban me if you like... That's ok.  If you send me any messages chastising me for stating an opinion, you're wasting your breath.  If you will delete this post, I won't be surprised.  
I figure that if you'll let Old Fat whine, beat people and carry on then I ought to be safe.  You call me and try to chew on me, like some folks got chewed on and you'll get at least one ear full and told where your phone will probably fit you best, and how to put it there.

These kinds of activities are why a lot of the seniors won't be bothered posting on these forums.  Uneven handed moderating, self righteousness, quickness to jump to conclusions, speedy conviction on flimsy evidence ... Mob mentality ... People who should know better but seem bent on spending their time telling other folks how to live and behave.... The list goes on.

If you have people leaving in large numbers, which apparently you do, then that is a "stunning' indictment on the methods you are using and not necessarily the people leaving.  Perhaps, rather than pooh-pooh the folks leaving, you ought to reconsider your own methods and concepts.

As thou wilt.

Dan Farmer
6th Dan (RokuDan)  ... Hey... That kind of makes me a Junior -senior like Clyde and Dennis. 
Tracy International


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey!  I've been called a whiner before but I hope nobody thinks I've been personally trying to beat on them!  

I think if you don't like someone on the forum, or don't like a thread, you just ignore/skip.  There is still lots of good stuff here.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 21, 2003)

Dan, I agree with a fair amount of what you wrote, but in regards to some of it, I have to wonder if we are reading the same board here?

When have we banned people for stating their opinion?

When have we emailed chastisments for stating opinions?

When have we called people to rip em a new one?

When have we deleted differing opinions?


All we want is for threads to stay a bit more on topic, so folks can find what they want.  Using this threads origin, while the former members banter was friendly, it was most definately off topic. If I was loking for information on Zachs seminars, I'm not sure the wine list would be appropriate information.  Thats my opinion.




> Uneven handed moderating, self righteousness, quickness to jump to conclusions, speedy conviction on flimsy evidence ... Mob mentality



Why is it that everytime we try to balance the moderation, the "uneven" card is brought out?  Moderation in the Kenpo area -has- been uneven due to us not having the needed balance in the mod staff.  We've balanced the staff, and now are balancing the forum moderation.  The rest, I have to ask Where?

Dan, with all due respect, are you sure this is aimed at MT and not one of the copycat boards whose only rule is 'dont mod like MT but look like em as much as possible?'

We have language filters due to the fact we have kids (some as young as 10) on here.  FUN is not one of the included ones.

My guess is that folks would prefer it if we just let em say anything, whereever, so that everything was a big unfocused mess.  Oh and then whine "Wheres the mods?" after it of course gets out of hand. Well, I'm sorry.  Thats not quite our goal here.

I repeat, if folks just want to shoot-the-bull and chat about which bar they are hitting tonite, or why thy sky is blue, they should do it in the areas that are specifically set aside for such.

Those are:
The Locker Room 
THe Chat Room

Ya know, we had folks griping when we split the kenpo area yet its worked out well.  This isn't that major of a 'change'.  Its a matter of folks realizing "Hey, we're in the 'Broken Rod' thread. Maybe we should move over to the gun forum to continue discussing that new 45 I bought." and when they don't a mod spliting the thread, and pointing folks at the right spot to look for it.

To be honest, people act like we've flipped everything totally upsidedown.  The changes are minimal.

Give it time.

 :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2003)

Mr. Farmer makes a number of excellent points. I certainly agree that mods. should lead by example rather than chastise--we discuss that in the mod. forum all the time. We want to nudge, steer, nourish discussion, seed the fora with intertesting topics, etc. What we found was that the staff we had was putting out fires full-time and that we needed more help to do it right.

This place was never meant to be all things to all people. We have not had a large exodus, but postings do wax and wane. We want it to be a friendly place for discussing the martial arts. On USENET they now say that rec.martial-arts isn't for discussing the martial arts but rather for discussions by martial artists, on whatever topic interests them (often politics), to justify the lack of topicality. We're here for discussion _*of*_ the martial arts--but we certainly need to allow some banter. As others have pointed out, it serves a purpose in developing camaraderie.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 21, 2003)

My opinion:



> *
> 
> Moderating is done best by example and leadership, and not hand slapping or snide remarks.
> 
> *



I agree with you 100%.  The rest, I have mixed reactions to.  I am learning how to be a mod, so far I have not spanked anyone's hand.  Steering something is different from "restricting".  While in theory, I believe in free speech (I might not like what you say ... but will defend to the death your right to say it), I do keep in mind the kiddos as far as language or adult content stuff.  

I guess I just don't see that much bad stuff that everyone is getting so riled up about.  I think everyone should stick to their guns and let's hash it out.  I really prefer this forum and want it to stay, generally, the way it has been in the past.  There are a few exceptions ... but none that I would take it upon myself to "restrict".  Guidence is a good word, and that does not have to be done in public on the forum .... UNLESS IT DOES!

The phone thing?????  What is up with that?  Kirk is a nice, bright, opinionated guy who I do know in-person, and like.  So I am not sure what the negativity is about.  We all come across different at the keyboard than we do in person.  None of this is insurmountable nor does it have to turn nasty.

Let's just decide that we don't want it to be that, and work toward it.  Heck, we don't have to all get along ... but "if you would not say it in person, it probably don't need to be said", is my stand on all forum communications in any forum.

Who was it who posted the immortal words .... *PLAY NICE*

-MB


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _*
> Dan Farmer. Hey... That kind of makes me a Junior -senior like Clyde and Dennis.
> *



How dare you mention my name!


----------



## Kalicombat (Aug 22, 2003)

I agree with Mr. Farmers points. This is a forum on the internet. People have met here that would otherwise not have the opportunity, people have shared expertise, stories, laughs, and even ruffled a few feathers. All acceptable. As far as keeping this site "even" and keeping threads on track, who cares?  People are gonna vent, let it alone. If a thread starts out talking about 5 swords, and somehow ends up on two people discussing their favorite bar to drink at, SO WHAT. This is all recreation. IT is not a living, no one is trying to come here to learn the secrets of the kenpo world. It should be fun, it should be recreational.  Also, usually, if a thread takes off in a completely different direction, memebers will usuallysuggest a new thread or try to stear it back on course.
   Kirk and Brian have both been informative, entertaining, and both have been an asset to this forum. Someone should email them, invite them back, and relax with the seriousness of all this. 

Gary Catherman


----------



## Sigung86 (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *How dare you mention my name!
> 
> *



I dare a great many things Dennis... What part upset you most?

You know my phone number if it is that large an issue.

Respectfully,

Dan


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> *What part upset you most?
> You know my phone number if it is that large an issue.
> Respectfully,Dan
> *



I didn't say anything "upset" me at all...... much less "most".... LOL

:xtrmshock


----------



## Sigung86 (Aug 22, 2003)

Anything to get out of giving me a yell, eh?  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _*
> Anything to get out of giving me a yell, eh?  :lol: :lol: :lol:
> *



Did you lose my number.......?:btg: 

Now you're getting like Castillo!
:rofl:


----------

